# Odd sticking up part won't lay flat



## milomyguy (Oct 2, 2009)

So milo was shaved to the skin when I got him and I kept him short all last summer. I want to see his full coat so I am letting him grow out now. He has this funny section of hair that goes from the top of his nose almost straight out. I have tried brushing it down. I have not throughly de-matted his face area bc I am trying not to scare him off of grooming but I do not see or feel mats in this spot. It looks really funny. I will post a pic soon.....meanwhile any suggestions?

It is only on the one side...it looks so weird....i need to take a pic!


----------



## milomyguy (Oct 2, 2009)

See how it just goes straight up? And by the way I know he looks grungy....Washington weather at its best...he will be fixed up after the weekend when I have time!


----------



## milomyguy (Oct 2, 2009)

anyone have suggestions? i shouldn't cut it right? what about hair gel? you think i could gel it? do i just have to wait til it gets way longer to weigh it down?


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

I dont no what to do about it...but he sure is cute!!!


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Oh...I thought of something, a breeder taught me to straighten hair...wet it and then put shaving cream on it and let it dry. I don't know if he will let you do that....but I think it might work.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Dexter had the same problem exceipt his hair was a big chuck of white hair that stood out from is mustache. 

My suggestions....

Keep the hair clean and brushed down. Make sure you use conditioner on the mustache after bathing and let it grow...............weight pulls down. Brush/comb the hair down constantly.... The hair may be at an awkward stage and you just have to live through it until it is longer.


----------



## milomyguy (Oct 2, 2009)

yeah...I kind of thought I would have to live through it. I never use conditioner on him so I will have to try that and I never even heard of the shaving cream thing so I will def try that. Thanks guys! It really does give him character though doesn't it?


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Have you tried "mama spit"? :biggrin1:


----------



## milomyguy (Oct 2, 2009)

Are you suggesting I spit on him? Last time I did that he became quite indignant. lol.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Have you tried "mama spit"? :biggrin1:


LOL Leslie. I used to call that Mommy's quick face wash with my kids, much to their dismay. Are we talking about the same thing?


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I am thinking just a little bit of water to train the hair to go down....:wink:


----------

